# Edits not always saving



## eefpoltd (Jan 16, 2021)

Hi Folks

I am enjoying the editing facilities but quite often the photo appears to be correctly edited in the preview pane but stubbornly remains as the original when I open it or export it.

Very frustrating. I sometimes have to do the same edit 3 times!

Hope somebody wiser than me can help.

Thanks in advance.

David


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Jan 16, 2021)

Hi David, welcome to the forum! Try switching to the next photo to trigger a save and see if that helps.


----------



## eefpoltd (Jan 17, 2021)

Victoria Bampton said:


> Hi David, welcome to the forum! Try switching to the next photo to trigger a save and see if that helps.


Hi Victoria

Thank you so much for the suggestion but it makes no difference - it is still hit and miss. Any other ideas for me to try please?


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Jan 21, 2021)

In that case I suspect you're hitting this bug https://feedback.photoshop.com/conv...-all-edits-done-lost/5fd13fca4d73274b86d64ffd and may be able to offer Adobe some clues on how to reproduce it, as they're having problems doing so at the moment.


----------



## eefpoltd (Jan 21, 2021)

Victoria Bampton said:


> In that case I suspect you're hitting this bug https://feedback.photoshop.com/conv...-all-edits-done-lost/5fd13fca4d73274b86d64ffd and may be able to offer Adobe some clues on how to reproduce it, as they're having problems doing so at the moment.


Thank you Victoria. I would be happy to assist Adobe if they want. How do I go about that please?

Some workarounds in the tread I will try for now.


----------



## eefpoltd (Jan 21, 2021)

eefpoltd said:


> Thank you Victoria. I would be happy to assist Adobe if they want. How do I go about that please?
> 
> Some workarounds in the tread I will try for now.


'thread'


----------



## Paul McFarlane (Jan 21, 2021)

eefpoltd said:


> Thank you Victoria. I would be happy to assist Adobe if they want. How do I go about that please?
> 
> Some workarounds in the tread I will try for now.


Go onto the feedback forum (link provided by Victoria above), you can post your comments there and offer assistance.


----------



## stevevp (Jan 21, 2021)

Just a thought. I presume when you say you "open it",  you are doing so within Lightroom?


----------

